# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Rum Zulmü ve Kıbrıs Türkü >  Toplumlararası Görüşmeler

## ceydaaa

kktc-bayrak.jpgBM Genel Sekreteri Perez de Cuellar'ın aracılığı ile 1984 yılında toplumlararası görüşmelere tekrar başlandı. Genel Sekreter her iki toplumun taleplerini göz önünde bulundurarak bir anlaşma taslağı hazırladı. Bu belgeye Rauf Denktaş olumlu, Kiprianu ise olumsuz yanıt verdi. Böylece bir kez daha çözüme yönelik bir sonuç elde edilemedi.

Görüşmelere Kıbrıs Rum yönetiminin yeni başkanı ve görüşmecisi Yorgo Vasiliu ile devam edildi. Rumların temsilcisi değişse de anlamsız görüşleri değişmedi ve herhangi bir sonuca ulaşmak mümkün olmadı.

BM Genel Sekreteri Boutros Gali 1992 yılında, taraflar arasındaki tüm anlaşmazlık konularını kapsayan bir çözüm önerisi getirdi. Türk tarafı 100 maddeden 91'ini kabul ettiğini bildirdi. Ancak Rum tarafının temel konulardaki itirazları bir anlaşma olasılığını yine ortadan kaldırdı.

1993'te Glafkos Klerides'in iktidara gelmesiyle, müzakereler Denktaş ile Klerides arasında sürdü. İlk başta Klerides'in Rum toplumunu temsilen görüşmeci olması, sorunun çözümü açısından olumlu bir gelişme olarak değerlendirildi. Ancak Klerides çok geçmeden herkesi hayal kırıklığına uğrattı ve geçmişteki Rum politikacılardan bir farkı olmadığını ortaya koydu. 1999-2000 yıllarında, BM Genel Sekreteri Kofi Annan'ın gözetimindeki görüşmelerden de bir sonuç çıkmadı. Güney Kıbrıs'ın Avrupa Birliği'ne alınması kararı ise, sorunu eskisinden daha da karmaşık bir hale getirdi.

2001 yılının sonlarında Rauf Denktaş'ın Klerides'i yüz yüze görüşmeye çağırmasıyla, Ocak 2002'de yeni bir görüşme süreci başladı. Klerides'in KKTC'ni, Denktaş'ın Güney Kıbrıs'ı ziyaret etmesi, Kıbrıs tarihi açısından oldukça önemliydi. Ancak liderlerin defalarca biraraya gelmelerine rağmen somut bir ilerleme sağlanamadı ve "Annan Planı" devreye girdi.

Bugüne kadar süren görüşmelerde şu husus şüphesiz dikkat çekicidir: Rauf Denktaş ve Türk tarafının iyi niyetli, olumlu ve yapıcı çabalarına karşılık, Rum liderler aksi bir tavır sergilemiştir. Bu yüzden çok zaman kaybedilmiştir. Rum tarafı tartışmalara, çekişmelere bir an önce son vermelidir; Türk tarafı gibi anlayış ve hoşgörü içinde yaklaştığı takdirde sorunun çözülmemesi için bir sebep yoktur. Önemli olan, zorlaştırıcı değil kolaylaştırıcı, yıkıcı değil yapıcı, engelleyici değil yardımcı olmaktır.

----------

